# leaking tap



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

the kitchen tap comes on and runs water when any of the other water gadgets are used ie- toilet flush, shower or wash hand basin.
the tap it self works ok but we lose an awfull lot of water has anyone else had such a broblem and what was the cure?


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Think your problem is the tap not turning off completely. When you use another tap it switches the pump onand pressurises the whole system. 

Not had that problem myself but know that the taps come apart OK but are difficult to put back together. 

This not much good to you but it will at least give it a bump.

Regards


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

have same problem

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-129278-.html


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

bump


----------

